# Deadset serious question: Are the cooks in H.e.l.l.s. Kitchen really cooks?



## blagueur (Apr 23, 2008)

I was watching an episode the other night while waiting for the football to come on and I found myself asking - are these contestants really cooks or are they paid actors?

I realise American shows have a vastly different format to those made in Australia/Britain and I'm no Escoffier but some of things being done were so farcical and stuff that you learn in your first year that I began to think I was being taken for a ride and the entire thing was one big stage.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

The culinary student is at the CIA. 
The rest, who knows? Call Central Casting!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I've often wondered the same thing myself - some things that they fail to be able to do could be done by any half-way basic at home cook (I include myself in that list). It's almost embarassing to watch.

But then, its just entertainment 

Love the show hehe


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually the question was discussed amongst friends here at the oldschool house hold the other day. To be honest We couldn't find any rational behind the the majority of the contestants chosen to appear on the show and their abilities. (Or lack there of.) 

No we have no idea whether this is true or not but our collective opinion was that there were only 2-3 real contestants that had some current professional backgound. The rest were, as m brown eluded to being from "Central Casting", probably at one time or another hacked their way through a kitchen but not at the level you'd think or are led to believe. So it was decided that there are few to no "real" talented folks willing to give up their long sought and hard fought positions for a chance to.....:blush:

It has been mentioned in other posts about Gordon Ramsay's other show's, etc. and we all agreed that we did enjoy him in those shows. Allbeit there is a flair for the dramatic in them, still once you get past that they really are watchable. we just believe this show has run it's course for being mildly realistic and is now just intent to be a spew fest of rants and raves by him. Pity. It could really be an enjoyable show to watch if only .................


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

There's one thing I thoroughly enjoy about the show.

Each and every one of the contestants this year make me look reaaallly good driving the stove...

I particularly like how they stare at a flaming pan. Sort of like neanderthals, enraptured by the sight of fire...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They get lots of applicants. They pick the people most likely to fall apart on camera as that is what makes good TV. 

If they picked competent people, it wouldn't attract much viewership. Sure, among the foodies, it would do well, but we're not a big enough market for primetime national TV.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

To anwser your question.....They are cooks because theres one girl on there (Cristene or how ever you spell it we just called her Cmac) She was an RA at my school (CIA). 

So therefor she is a cook so everyone else must be too. But you and I as well as everyone else know that they are MANY MANY idiots in this feild that just need to give it up and go work somewhere on something else.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Tonight's episode. Teaching in Ramsey's words, "*domestic housewives*" to cook. I'm surpised they didn't bring in "*free range housewives*". Let those cooks wrangle 'em. LOL.

Kevin


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

How about the Maître d' (Jean Phillip) running around the dining room telling the staff what to push. I thought the DW was gonna fall outta her chair when she saw that. I thought it was quite amusing too.:lol:

They all have their moments but that Jen girl.......Dang! How????????What???????????? and Why??????????????????

I say Bobby and Jen on the block tonight.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Bingo, o' school...
Jen's been left for the drama...
Bobby "safed" himself right out of a job...
Petroza may be next, if her Jennnnness keeps her wits about her.
Ditch the fish, push the beef.
Wait a minnit, scratch the beef, move the chicken.
Screw it, tequila all around!!!


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

The most amusing aspect of the show to me is that you can just stop service. I don't know how many nights I wish they would have just stopped service.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so behind on Hells Kitchen episodes I'm deliberately not watching anymore this season. All of the episodes seem to be on youtube though, I'll watch this season that way. 

Yay, no more **!!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

That's funny DMT 

Maybe they can start banging the rocks together next.... most of them seem not very bright.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Finally Jen is gone....as far as who I think is gonna win, I will place my bet on Petrone (?).
Despite his slovenly appearance he seems to be the best one.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I can't believe Ramsey burned himself twice. He should no better then grab a pot without a towl. One should always assume that every pot, pan and dish in the kitchen is hot. Yes I agree with you ,Petrossa should take it, even though he works like a slob. I think he is the only one who knows basics. As far as Jen her attitude killed her. Bobby Knew nothing from day one and just coasted along. I think Some of these chefs are afraid to have people who know to much on their shows.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I dont believe anyone that knows they can cook and truly can would go on this show. its a joke. Im sure jsut about anyone on this board can go on that show and jsut dominate day in and day out.

IMO i think a show more like Top Chef is more dignifying as a show of skill and talent.

but either way.......

I still watch hells kitchen and all the other shows. im a sucker what can i say. its funny to wathc peopel crash and burn....

I think Christina or Petroza will take it. I think corey will be gone next week.


----------



## 6003 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi 

As a chef trained in the french kitchen many years ago i can't bear to watch the show. Show is of course a significant word in this context. 

There are two points i'd like to stress.

1. It's entertainment and nothing to do with teaching cookery or how a well run kitchen operates or what chefs are really like, etc. (Agree with former point about stereotypes - i've met many people bluffing their way in the kitchen and the key giveaway is the over stereotyping the chef image).

2. They are driven by producers who think they know what entertainment is. 
I heard the other day - that one celebrity chef nearly walked off (but didn't of course) a set because the producer was complaining that he wasn't swearing enough.

Well, there is another question - Is kitchen work glamourous and sexy?

Someone has to peel the onions.


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

When i was younger at home there was a draw of ski accessorise in the kitchen: hats, scalfs, gloves, socks and above all, ski goggles! The latter item was what my very glamourous mother would wear to avoid smudging her mascara!


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Kitchen work glamourous and sexy..hmmmm...only if you count the hottie chefs..but seriously no.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

*Smart* is sexy.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

*I agree that smart is sexy!*


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Jen owns a catering company here in Chicago

ABOUT US

So I am thinking she has to be at least a semi-real cook


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

I wonder what her employee turnover rate is in the kitchen...


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

In my mind, being a contestant on ****'s Kitchen doesn't equate to working with Gordon Ramsey. I would like to know if she was ever actually employed by a Gordon Ramsey restaurant and if Gordon was actually the on site chef at the time.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I have always known this show was entertainment and nothing more, but give me a break. Christina is probably going to win the finale next week and supposedly be Gordon's next Executive Chef. She won last night's challenge with an ala minute sauce that she tried to thicken with an aioli. Executive Chef...right.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I know wikipedia is not the most reliable source of information, but I found this interesting tidbit on there... seeing as some of the other prizes for HK winners have been somewhat bogus, this doesnt surprise me

"The winner will be installed as a "senior sous chef" with a $250,000 salary at Gordon Ramsay at the London West Hollywood - not an executive chef role mentioned in publicity or press releases"


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

Its hard to know with reality tv shows how much is "real" or not. When you find out some things are set up you feel so cheated. Although it doesnt distract from the fact that it is entertaining:lips:


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Titles aside, I find it hard to imagine hiring a "senior sous chef", especially at $250,000" that tries to thicken a hot ala minute sauce with a cold emulsification!


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

yes ppl. they are few ppl who really knows cooking but there are also ppl who are hired for this purpose . so i can be both way around who knows ,,,


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

IF Ramsay lets any one of these people run any of his places, he is truly insane. I am sure he will have an associate who has the background, knowledge and expertise to supervise any of the winners., otherwise he is flirting with closing the place up. Who in their right mind would entrust a million dollar investment to any of these people?


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

its a matter of concern that how the artists perform in front of the ktichen doing all those stuffs..

but its quite a kind of discomfort for them as they were being selected for doing that and thats their profession..

but to say the truth its not at all a matter of concern:lol:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Got an invite by Christine's chef here in STL (Revival restaurant) to come watch the finale party....starts in about 45 minutes, should be a blast.
I've not seen the series (no television) but it will be an event for sure.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

imo they take on amateurs or average joes just to create drama and of course interest in the show... however some of the contestants are indeed chefs. 

with reality shows i wouldnt be surprised if some of the ppl in/on the show are either actors or from the network just put in to help things go wrong, or create situations that a plot could be made around... more importantly, if these are 'reality' shows, why do they have writers credited at the end??? idk about you but when i wake up in the morning and go to work noone hands me a script for the day...


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

I could buy it when the contestants were home cooks and a parent with 6 kids, and the show focused on the contestants learning to cook......
But the new seasons, with every contestant having a title of "sous" "head" or "exec" after their names, and STILL floundering in the kitchen.....????
Makes you wonder, IF they are ACTUALLY chefs, what a friday nite dinner service must be like at their restaurant under their direction........ LOL :smiles:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i finally caught the most recent season, and i cannot believe what goobers they have on this show... ive only watched a few episodes but this is ridiculous.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, there are Chefs, and then there are Chefs.
Not all are good leaders, or have the same exacting standards as Ramsey, and that's supposedly the focus of the show, finding someone who does.

The leadership part should be there for all, but unfortunately, typically not.
And I am happy to eat the offerings of a lesser talented Chef than Ramsey is looking for, but of course, I go into it with different expectations.

I love the show.
It's great entertainment.
The first season was my favorite, where I saw a little of myself (from various stages of my career) in everyone, from all of the contestants to Gordon himself.

With each season though, it's becoming easier to pick out those they put in just for the entertainment value, with no expectation that they will win.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

My take is that they are picked for maximum drama, they want the psycho, the hottie, the jerk, the clueless, etc.

Plus you need to pick people willing to put up with the abuse.

Its amusing in a watch it while I clean the kitchen sort of way.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I've never worked in a Michelin 3 Star kitchen, nor have I worked in a restaurant I'd say is equivalent to such but I would presume that the demands on them with regards to certain things is higher than they'd normally do. As a result, there's a lot of potential for hilarity and stupid things that'll cause Ramsay to go berserk. It's easy to place such expectations on people but for them to meet them it's a different ball game.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Got word yesterday, I'm directing Chrisitina at the upcoming 2009 Food and Wine Experience. First meeting about the show is next week.


----------

